# My Pair of Calico Convicts



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Loving these guys


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Superb! Watching your video brings back fond memories. When I was a kid, I had a small one that was colored like your female.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Hi*

Just wondering where you got your pair


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice

Put a rock on de coconut n shake it all up..... 


I think the song goes sum thing like that


----------



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

Where did you get them?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Riceburner said:


> Nice
> 
> Put a rock on de coconut n shake it all up.....
> 
> I think the song goes sum thing like that


Lime in the coconut


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

pat3612 said:


> Just wondering where you got your pair





fishfanatic46 said:


> Where did you get them?


I picked them up at Finatics


----------



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

Did you get them there recently?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

fishfanatic46 said:


> Did you get them there recently?


About a month ago... they were the only ones in stock.


----------



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

I see, if you get calico fry post a thread, I'd be interested in some


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

these were mine. i gave it to mike. and you picked them up. good luck.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

SAMhap said:


> these were mine. i gave it to mike. and you picked them up. good luck.


Small world...they are breeding well. Some babies are very marbled


----------

